# Manny Pacquiao, Juan Manuel Marquez both craving KO win in fourth meeting



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Manny Pacquiao has two wins and a draw in three fights with Juan Manuel Marquez, but the feat is hardly satisfying to the Filipino superstar. Everywhere he goes, he hears about those three fights, and how many believe he lost at least two of them.
> 
> Some credible boxing folks believe he should be 0-3.
> And so, as if to remind himself of his goal when he fights Marquez for a fourth time on Dec. 8 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena, Pacquiao scribbled a note on a sheet of paper as he sat at the dais Monday for a kick-off news conference in Los Angeles.
> ...


*Yahoo Sports*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Manny's still my favourite boxer of all time, but it's hard these days. I get that he's picking the hardest opponent's possible, but the matches just aren't entertaining. He has a style that he works against and one where he struggles, and he can't make it a good fight when his opponent won't engage.

Anyways, thinking of boxing actually gets me down these days. I went from being boxing's number 1 fan to hating it in the space of a year. The inability to make fights, the shit fans, the politics. It eventually got to me.

That being said, not a chance in hell will I be missing Ricky put Mitchell in his place this weekend. The first fight I'll have went to since Ricky faught Katsidis.

WAR BURNS!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Marquez is going to beat him.....again.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I expect a close fight that everyone argues about after, just a guess.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Neither guy is ever gonna get a clear win over the other, these two are never destined to finish the other IMO. I got Marquez at 3-0 in the series so far.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Neither guy is ever gonna get a clear win over the other, these two are never destined to finish the other IMO. I got Marquez at 3-0 in the series so far.


Pacquiao was destined to finish JMM in there first fight :laugh: Surprised they let that go on. I had that first a draw, Marquez clearly taking the 2nd and the 3rd could of gone either way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought that the issue with the third, was Pacquiao won close rounds and JMM easily won his rounds. Like Condit Vs Diaz. I had it a round or two to JMM but on paper it was VERY close, although when JMM won a round he dominated it.

Pacquiao can't fight against people who move backwards.


----------



## Mack555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ithink Morquez will beat him.:hug:






software to find plagiarism


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If it is close then no way judges give it to Pac again. I respect the fuk out of Pac for fighting these opponents who dont fall into his gameplan at all. These people are all weaknesses to him if anything.


----------

